# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  12 week Test E only cycle/journey

## mrbradg

Ok ladies and gentlemen.....here we go. Today is day one of my Test E only cycle that I've been planning for a good while. I've been hitting the weights for around 7 years solid now and have hit a plateau and haven't really changed for about 2 years. This is my log to keep me in check and log my progress. I plan on updating with pics around once a week and update other specs several times a week. 

I need to do measurements but here are the basics:
Age: 30
Height: 6'2
Weight: 175-180
Body Fat: 7-10% (Need to check)

Here's what I'll be running: 

Weeks 1-12 Test E 1cc e4d

Liquidex on hand if needed. 

Post Cycle 14 days after final pin
Tamox 40/40/20/20/20
Clomi 100/100/50/50/50

Fuel:

Meal 1: 
Half a cup of uncooked oats with 1/2 cup of milk to cool it off
6 egg whites
30g whey
Men's Multi + 2 1,000mg Fish Oil

Meal 2: 
1 Chopped Chicken breast
1 Cup veggies

Meal 3:
Same as meal 2

Meal 4:
Large tin of tuna
Plain brown rice

Gym: Creatine Free Pre-workout

Kill it in gym

Meal 5: on the way home from gym:
40g of whey

Meal 6: 
1 lean beef patty
1 cup veggies

Meal 7:
40g whey
2 1000mg fish oil 
1 Mens Multi

I will most likely tweak this depending on how I feel and how my body is reacting. I take advice well and I'll know you all will give it. Cannot wait! Let the journey BEGIN!!!

----------


## mrbradg



----------


## boxa06

Here we go bro! That diet kinda looks familiar lol 

Just a few questions.. What strength is the test 2? 250mg/ml? Also what's the goal? Lean bulk?

----------


## mrbradg

> Here we go bro! That diet kinda looks familiar lol 
> 
> Just a few questions.. What strength is the test 2? 250mg/ml? Also what's the goal? Lean bulk?


YES SIR!!!! Hahaha yea I have to give it up to you sir. I've watched you the entire time and I've never run across a better cycle that fits me. 

Yes, the strength is 250mg/ml. My goals is to stay lean as possible and to keep most of my gains which will take killing it during and after this cycle. Lean and mean my friend. Thanks for the first post bro! PUMPED!

----------


## boxa06

> YES SIR!!!! Hahaha yea I have to give it up to you sir. I've watched you the entire time and I've never run across a better cycle that fits me. 
> 
> Yes, the strength is 250mg/ml. My goals is to stay lean as possible and to keep most of my gains which will take killing it during and after this cycle. Lean and mean my friend. Thanks for the first post bro! PUMPED!


Cool so that puts you at 437.5mg test e per week  :Smilie:  that's a nice dose for first cycle. Good luck with it all, enjoy the cycle and I'll keep following!

If you get time work out the macro's for your meals and I'll be able to make suggestions to help if needed.

----------


## FireGuy

You need more food in your diet. You dont have the ounces or grams listed for everything but if they are average size portions I bet you are between 1500-1800 calories a day.

----------


## mrbradg

> Cool so that puts you at 437.5mg test e per week  that's a nice dose for first cycle. Good luck with it all, enjoy the cycle and I'll keep following!
> 
> If you get time work out the macro's for your meals and I'll be able to make suggestions to help if needed.


I was unsure of how much to do but at first but came upon the conclusion this would be best. Any advice would be great. As far as the macro's for the meals, I'll post them but it really changes but not by that much. I want to listen to my body but of course never under do it. 

Thanks for following bro!

----------


## mrbradg

> You need more food in your diet. You dont have the ounces or grams listed for everything but if they are average size portions I bet you are between 1500-1800 calories a day.


I'll get a scale and post them. See anything I should add or change before I do?

----------


## Brohim

Just get a free account on fitday.com and it will log macros for you

----------


## mrbradg

> Just get a free account on fitday.com and it will log macros for you


Will do tonight! Thank you.

----------


## JonnyConcrete

Good luck pal, are you going to bother with HCG in this cycle?

Also from those pics I'm guessing your BF is around 10-11%

----------


## oatmeal69

> I'm guessing your BF is around 10-11%


 Looks more like 10-12% or more...

----------


## ajordana

> Looks more like 10-12% or more...


id give him 10-11

----------


## Windex

At your height and weight I respectfully say you are not in any shape to cycle yet (although you are close). Hats off to training for so long and not jumping the gun in your teens/early 20's, however you can still do more naturally in terms of improving diet. Although the food choices themselves are fine the quantities aren't there and I can gaurentee you aren't eating enough if you are still around the 180 mark. I think you would be extremely happy in the long run to bulk naturally to around 200-210 lbs before cycling. If you cannot gain weight naturally, you are going to lose all of your gains when you come out of cycle/pct.

----------


## mrbradg

> At your height and weight I respectfully say you are not in any shape to cycle yet (although you are close). Hats off to training for so long and not jumping the gun in your teens/early 20's, however you can still do more naturally in terms of improving diet. Although the food choices themselves are fine the quantities aren't there and I can gaurentee you aren't eating enough if you are still around the 180 mark. I think you would be extremely happy in the long run to bulk naturally to around 200-210 lbs before cycling. If you cannot gain weight naturally, you are going to lose all of your gains when you come out of cycle/pct.


I agree with the dieting part. I've always liked to stay lean and have been afraid to eat so much due to me being 200+ before I started with weights. And I'm sure you're right about waiting till I gained more now that you've said that. I might be ignorant but I'm already vested and started with my first pin yesterday. I'm getting my diet right and your post isn't taken lightly. Thanks bro.

----------


## mrbradg

> Good luck pal, are you going to bother with HCG in this cycle?
> 
> Also from those pics I'm guessing your BF is around 10-11%


Thanks man. I plan on running HCG at around 500iu twice a week for 4 weeks at the end and before my PCT.

----------


## OnTheSauce

i was thinking 12% bf. I would also say wait a tad before starting. being 6'2, you could easily hit 190 naturally before starting.

----------


## Windex

> I agree with the dieting part. I've always liked to stay lean and have been afraid to eat so much due to me being 200+ before I started with weights. And I'm sure you're right about waiting till I gained more now that you've said that. I might be ignorant but I'm already vested and started with my first pin yesterday. I'm getting my diet right and your post isn't taken lightly. Thanks bro.


One pin of Test E I do not believe will not shut you down I do not believe (deca and tren would) - though a vet can correct me if I'm wrong. You can still change your mind and do a nice bulk for 4-6 months and look to put on even 12-15 lbs would make a HUGE difference before you cycle.

----------


## JonnyConcrete

> Thanks man. I plan on running HCG at around 500iu twice a week for 4 weeks at the end and before my PCT.


Ah sounds good, GL.

----------


## MickeyKnox

this is a good cycle bro. im sub'd.

agree with fireguy, need more food. and up your complex carbs, VERY important - almost as important as protein for building new muscle..can't stress this enough man. i would start your hcg BEFORE the last 4 wks. start it at wk#3 and continue to your last pin if you really want to get the full benefit. 

add complex carbs(sweet potato)in meal #2
meal #6 should be 30mins after w/o and add complex carbs (brn rice, or swt pot) 
meal #7 should be same as meal #2 
last meal cottage cheese, few almonds (casein protein, slow burning)

and don't forget your bcaa and glutimine.

----------


## mrbradg

> this is a good cycle bro. im sub'd.
> 
> agree with fireguy, need more food. and up your complex carbs, VERY important - almost as important as protein for building new muscle..can't stress this enough man. i would start your hcg BEFORE the last 4 wks. start it at wk#3 and continue to your last pin if you really want to get the full benefit. 
> 
> add complex carbs(sweet potato)in meal #2
> meal #6 should be 30mins after w/o and add complex carbs (brn rice, or swt pot) 
> meal #7 should be same as meal #2 
> last meal cottage cheese, few almonds (casein protein, slow burning)
> 
> and don't forget your bcaa and glutimine.


Noted! Making changes now. Just stopped by the grocery and got my sweet potatos and cottage cheese. Thanks so much bro! This log is helping me already!

----------


## mrbradg

I know I didn't post my routine so here it goes. Just started this new split today. 

Here's how it will look:

*Day 1 - Chest, Biceps and Abs
Day 2 - Quads, Hamstrings and Calves
Day 3 - OFF
Day 4 - Shoulders, Triceps and Abs
Day 5 - Back, Traps and Forearms
Day 6 - OFF
Day 7 - OFF, or restart using Day 1's workout.
*
I'm mixing up the intensity and reps from week to week as well. My work schedule will have a lot to do with my off days as well. I work in retail hell so I can only do my best. 
*
Here's today's numbers:*

*Chest, Biceps and Abs:*

Barbell Bench Press: 225 lbs; 7 Reps; 4 Sets 
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press: 80 lbs; 7 Reps; 4 Sets 
Dumbbell Hammer Grip Incline Bench Press: 80 lbs; 7 Reps; 4 Sets 
EZ-Bar Curl: 70 lbs; 7 Reps; 4 Sets
Dumbbell Bicep Curl: 55 lbs; 7 reps; 4 Sets
Cable Crunch: 150 lbs; 20 Reps; 4 Sets 
Sit Up: Body Weight; 30 Reps; 2 Sets (Worn out all I could do)
Cardio: 10 mins

Here is a quick pic for the week of the upper body. My 2nd pin is tomorrow. Can't wait for the beast to come out!

----------


## oatmeal69

I take it back - that's a better pic, I'll say 10% all your abs are clearly visible.

----------


## mrbradg

> I take it back - that's a better pic, I'll say 10% all your abs are clearly visible.


Thanks bro. The other pic was after 2 days off and just a bad angle I think.

----------


## Gym_

Seems like your doing ok

----------


## mrbradg

2nd pin today in the left glute. Easy as Sunday morning. Off today from work so about to head to the gym to kill some legs. Love going mid afternoon when nobody is at the gym! Will post stats later this evening.

----------


## mrbradg

Nomnom

----------


## MickeyKnox

haha sweet potato and tuna rocks! looking good bro. and looking at your photo, you're ready to roll.

how long does it take you to do your entire workout? (try to increase cardio to 20mins)

----------


## mrbradg

> haha sweet potato and tuna rocks! looking good bro. and looking at your photo, you're ready to roll.
> 
> how long does it take you to do your entire workout? (try to increase cardio to 20mins)


Thanks man! Feels good. 

Around an hour today with 10-20 mins of cardio after. It normally takes 45-60 mins but with legs it took a full hour or more. I'll up the cardio for sure.

----------


## MickeyKnox

do your sets (4) including your warm up? iow, are you doing one warmup then 3 working sets? or 4 working sets?

----------


## mrbradg

Today was glorious legs. Oh how I dread thee. 

Barbell Full Squat: 185 lbs; 4 Sets; 8 Reps
Barbell Front Squat: 95 lbs; 4 Sets; 8 Reps (first time doing these in a long time so went light)
Leg Press: 270 lbs; 4 Sets; 8 Reps (Love these bad boys)
Romanian Deadlift: 185 lbs; 4 Sets; 8 Reps (Holy mother, getting tired at this point)
Dumbbell Squat To A Bench: 35 lbs; 4 Sets; 8 Reps
Standing Calf Raises: 85 lbs; 4 Sets; 20 Reps
Seated Calf Raise: Machine was broken so will make up

10 mins cardio but upping to 20 next go around. Feeling strong today but can tell I must get more sleep. The trouble is getting 8 when I work late and have a son who's getting ready for school at the crack of dawn. 

Any-who, feeling pumped and good. Got some Casein Protein today as well as some Glutamine and BCAA. Can't wait for tomorrow.

----------


## mrbradg

> do your sets (4) including your warm up? iow, are you doing one warmup then 3 working sets? or 4 working sets?


I'm doing one warmup set and then 4 sets of how I posted it. Sorry I should've clarified.

----------


## MickeyKnox

ok. reduce that to 1 warmup 3 working and they should be progressive. on your last set giv'r! 3 reps max. the idea is to push hard for 12 wks and get the most gains out of your cycle. you're not in there for maintenance, you're in there to get big! 

then next time you come around to that exercise, try to increase weight. doesn't have to be a lot as long as you increase.

also, i would reduce your second wk of clomid to 50. 100 two weeks in a row is too much, imho.

----------


## Blergs

whats the dose per mg/ml of the test?
1cc doesn't tell us much if we dont know what the dose is.
but assuming its 200-300mg/ml
cycle looks good to me! :-) enjoy

----------


## MickeyKnox

> whats the dose per mg/ml of the test?
> 1cc doesn't tell us much if we dont know what the dose is.
> but assuming its 200-300mg/ml
> cycle looks good to me! :-) enjoy


-------------------------

----------


## dooie

Your second pic already looks like a before and after pic bro! U look like shit in your first lot haha. Looking forward to seeing your results, I'm doing the same cycle in a few months.. Maybe

----------


## DeadlyD

> Just get a free account on fitday.com and it will log macros for you


Very cool!! Thanks budz .

----------


## DeadlyD

Just started same cycle, I will be following your progress!! Good luck.

----------


## mrbradg

> ok. reduce that to 1 warmup 3 working and they should be progressive. on your last set giv'r! 3 reps max. the idea is to push hard for 12 wks and get the most gains out of your cycle. you're not in there for maintenance, you're in there to get big!
> 
> then next time you come around to that exercise, try to increase weight. doesn't have to be a lot as long as you increase.
> 
> also, i would reduce your second wk of clomid to 50. 100 two weeks in a row is too much, imho.


Making the tweaks now! I'm hurting after yesterday's leg workout. I also ran 3.2 miles with the fiancée and after I ate like a horse. 

I'll look into that about reducing the PCT clomid.

----------


## mrbradg

> whats the dose per mg/ml of the test?
> 1cc doesn't tell us much if we dont know what the dose is.
> but assuming its 200-300mg/ml
> cycle looks good to me! :-) enjoy


250mg/ml 

Thanks bro! 




> Your second pic already looks like a before and after pic bro! U look like shit in your first lot haha. Looking forward to seeing your results, I'm doing the same cycle in a few months.. Maybe


Heck ya man, good luck to ya! Thanks for following too it surely helps!

----------


## mrbradg

> Just started same cycle, I will be following your progress!! Good luck.


And knowing you're following helps me push even more! Thanks!

----------


## MickeyKnox

right on bro.

check out current protocols for clomid. it used to be the school fo thought that 100/100/100/50 was ideal. However, this is NOT the case anymore for longer esters like Cyp and Enth. recent studies and personal experiences have shown clomid to be more effective and less taxing on the system at levels more conducive to todays recommendations - 50/50/50/25

----------


## mrbradg

Awesome shoulder, tri and and ab workout this evening! Legs are spent from 2 days ago so I needed yesterday's day off. Will weigh in tomorrow morning and post. I'm feeling stronger and like a beast already but I know it's to early to start kicking in. Eating like a horse is most of it I'm sure. Had 4 tilapia filets and some veggies this evening. Nomnom! 

Also, I'll post tonights workout numbers in a bit.

----------


## boxa06

Well done so far bro! The meal above looks exactly like the kind of meals I make lol yum!

----------


## mrbradg

> Well done so far bro! The meal above looks exactly like the kind of meals I make lol yum!


Thanks man! I could eat this stuff in my sleep if I could!

----------


## mrbradg

Alright I didn't have time to post my routine last night but better late than never. Here it goes.

Shoulders, Triceps and Abs

Barbell Shoulder Press: 135x7, 155x4, 155x4, 165x4. (was planning on pushing out 2 or 3 but the hulk came out)
Dumbbell Arnold Press: 65x7, 65x7, 70x5, 70x5 
Barbell Close Grip Bench Press: 165x7, 185x6, 205x3
Weighted Dip: 25x12, 45x7, 45x7, 45x7
Machine Crunches: 140 lbs, 20 Reps, 4 Sets. (really stretched this and felt great) 

I weighed in the morning at 182 lbs. That's up +5 from 177 lbs. Feeling stronger and bigger in only 7days. It's got to be my diet. 

Will post tonight's Back, Traps and Forearms Workout later on this evening.

----------


## mrbradg

Didn't have time to post yesterdays workout so I'm going to do a doublewhammy.

*Yesterday: Back, Traps and Forearms*
These do not include the warmup set
*
Cable Seated Row: 210x8, 230x6, 250x4
Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown: 150x8, 170x6, 190x4 (Slow and controlled, felt good)
Smith Machine Shrug: 175x15, 215x10, 265x7
Dumbbell Shoulder Shrug: 80x12, 90x10, 95x8
Palms-Down Barbell Wrist Curl Over A Bench: 35x15, 3 Sets
Same time Hammer Curls: 50x7, 3 Sets

Today.
Chest, Biceps and Abs

Barbell Bench Press: 225x7, 235x6, 245x5, 255x3 (Without a spot or help this is a new record)
Dumbbell Bench Press: 85x10, 100x6, 110x4 (Without a spot or help this is a new record)
Dumbbell Fly: 50x8, 55x6, 60x6
Machine Fly: 110x4, 3 Sets
Standing Biceps Cable Curl: 150x8, 170x6, 170x6
Super Set:
Dumbbell Concentration Curls: 35x15, 3 Sets
Hanging Leg Raise: 20 Reps, 3 Sets*

Felt like a beast tonight. You know you're doing good when random people in the gym come up to you for advice. Feels good. Will weigh in tomorrow. Oh, and today was pin day in left shoulder. Good to go. Appetite is up a little from a few days ago and still eating clean. Had a steak burrito today for lunch today but no cheese, etc. All my other meals consisted of my same routine. I have been adding some more chicken to my final meal as well. Looking forward to some adding weight in the AM.

----------


## mrbradg

Well, I haven't posted in awhile but I still have to make this short and sweet. Workouts are still going great. I took the advice on here and I normally do a 3-4 rep max on most exercises. Also, I'm doing 10-20 mins of cardio every other day. I plan on upping it to 20 mins per day, esp. since I'm having some water retention. 

My diet has been on point for the most part other than last weekend being out of town. I missed 4 days in a row of gym and did my best with food. I was so ready to come back and get it. Felt so guilty like I was wasting time. 

Tomorrow will begin the 4th week and my balls are still the same which I find weird. Maybe this will be the week. I've been sick this past week and still trying to get over whatever I have. Coughing up stuff, etc. I've upped my Vitamin C to double. 

One more thing before I post some quick pics. I'm not sure if I'm paranoid or not but my right nipple is a little sensitive to touch. This could be from me rubbing it to check myself. Just afraid of Mrs. Gyno. Any thoughts would be great. 

This are quick pics with the phone but all I can do at the moment.

----------


## mrbradg

Oh, and I'm up to 186 now. Up around 11 pounds.

----------


## boxa06

Wow bro looking thick!

----------


## lifeiswheyeasy

yeah your looking awesome man keep it up, your definitely motivating me to just doing a test only cycle.

----------


## G502

Nice work man keep it up. I'm looking to go on a similar cycle to this.

----------


## rawpower

wow amazing cycle results so far! experiencing any hairloss on this cycle?

----------


## canadianbrah

Good work OP!

Also working out my first cycle.....were you nervous with your very first pin? Where'd you do it? No problems or anything I guess??

----------


## Fari

I'm in the same boat, hoping to start my cycle today! great progress so far...keep it up bro!

----------


## nakota2k

Any updates? Seemed you had this cycle locked down to the "T" curious what you got out of it.

----------


## mrbradg

> Any updates? Seemed you had this cycle locked down to the "T" curious what you got out of it.


I need to update for sure. I've been stuck with work and planning a wedding so my life has been nuts. I've finished my cycle (happy with results) and starting PCT. I'll post pics and a follow up shortly.

----------


## mg2336

my only critique bro is to hit your legs harder. You look pretty strong upper body wise but you dont want to neglect the legs. just sayin bro... but great results so far brotha!

----------


## hannon33

Seems like when on a cycle of test e it takes tons of hard work to maintain abs

----------


## yannick35

great to see this and you are keeping it fat free, i am on 100mg per 10 days just to repair my body with 1-2IU GH per day 5/2 and was very afraid to gain any fat since i already have so much to lose 232 pounds now.

Diet seems to be the key thanks for your log and great progress.

----------


## TheCanuck99

Looking good man

----------


## rasc170

Gonna be on the same cycle in a few months. I'll learn from your mistakes (if any) first  :Smilie:

----------


## bod-d-builder

keep up the good work

----------


## ineedauser

Final pictures? Final results?

----------


## pipper0916

> Final pictures? Final results?


curious to see as well

----------


## sosdollar

Rip op died.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Rip op died.




RIP - yes 


Is this true?

----------


## mrbradg

I have risen iron brethren!!!

----------


## < <Samson> >

> I have risen iron brethren!!!



Straight from the dead yo


Damn, this is a old ass thread

----------


## rastadred22

Yo what happened to this?

----------

